# Referbish Of Clock Face



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Photos of large clock that i had to paint/gild




























more photos to follow


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

chocko said:


> Photos of large clock that i had to paint/gild
> 
> 
> 
> ...






























This is real Gold 24ct


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

chocko said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > Photos of large clock that i had to paint/gild
> ...


Yes thats me, note the sunglasses over my normal reading glass


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Dial restoration is a lot easier when they're that size.......... and your efforts are viewed from 80 feet away 

The above is meant as a tongue in cheek comment, and is no way a critique on your work.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Inside


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

It took me 50 hrs because their are 4 faces and it was 4o feet up.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice job! How often will it need to be re-done?

Is the gold leaf just brushed on & would itnot wash off in the rain?

Dec


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Deco said:


> Nice job! How often will it need to be re-done?
> 
> Is the gold leaf just brushed on & would itnot wash off in the rain?
> 
> Dec


Should last 15-20 years if not longer

The gold leaf is placed on gold size when size is sticky

It will NOT wash off.fingers x


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Swatch Scuba or Snowpass?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

That is really interesting and must feel very rewarding. Do you have any pictures of the movement purchance?  Think i can see some of the leading off work........


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes very rewarding. This is my last photo of inside clock.

Sorry abought quality.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

stradacab said:


> Swatch Scuba or Snowpass?


Swatch


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

harryblakes7 said:


> That is really interesting and must feel very rewarding. Do you have any pictures of the movement purchance?  Think i can see some of the leading off work........


More photos.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice, love to see oddball things like this, most we would never see if it were not for postings like this! Solid engineering look about the clock mind 

Second thoughts, you might have rust treated and painted the girders and other bits and bobs as well







:rofl:


----------

